

Why Coders Shouldn’t Join a Start-up When They Graduate - aherlambang
http://www.technologywoman.com/2011/10/29/why-coders-shouldnt-join-a-start-up-when-they-graduate/

======
covati
My comment that I posted on the site:

I don't disagree that having a big name on resume can be helpful. But I do
think there are other things that should come into consideration.

I worked at several no name startups right out of college. And yes they
failed, but I was also given huge opportunities and responsibilities that I
_never_ would have had at a larger firm.

And as a hiring manager I don't let names on resumes be my only driver. Just
because you worked at Amazon straight out of college doesn't mean you are
amazing. It just means they gave you a chance. And it doesn't mean you've done
much, you may have just been stuck fixing bugs on one very small aspect of one
system. That isn't very valuable in my eyes.

So I think it's worthwhile noting that there is a risk at startups and the
name recognition is definitely useful in a crowded market. But name
recognition will only get your foot in the door. You'll need some real
experience to go the rest of the way, and I have nothing but my years at
failed startup to thank for that.

------
aherlambang
I think if you want to join a startup, the best time would be really straight
after college. At that point in time you usually will find individuals who are
motivated, fresh, and very well driven, which are very important in startups.
Big company names in resumes are never bad, but there are many other ways to
compensate that in life (side-projects, brilliant hacks, contribution to open
source projects). I guess it's just a matter of choice/preference, but it's
never wrong to go one over the other. If you want to have a safe/no risk life,
go with the large companies.. if you want to take some risk, add more flavors
to your life, startup is the way to go. No one is born the same way, so either
way is perfectly acceptable. I just feel like the author emphasizes that if
you join a startup straight after you graduate then you're doomed for the rest
of your life, which absolutely is not true.

